# IDAHO OFFICIALS PROPOSE MORE MOOSE HUNTING PERMITS



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

COEUR D'ALENE, Idaho (AP) - Officials with Idaho Fish and Game say they are considering offering 23 more moose hunting permits next fall in areas east and west of Coeur d'Alene due to more complaints about the large ungulates showing up in suburban developments searching for food.

Wildlife Manager Jim Hayden says the proposed change would redistribute hunters to areas with the highest moose densities.

He tells The Spokesman-Review that Fish and Game proposed 26 fewer moose permits for the Priest Lake Basin and Purcell Mountains, where he says wolf packs will result in fewer moose.

Moose are trophy animals with permits sold through a lottery system.

Hayden says that two decades ago moose sightings were rare, but hunting restrictions have helped grow the population.

He says moose densities in the Idaho Panhandle range up to 1.5 moose per square mile.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He says moose densities in the Idaho Panhandle range up to 1.5 moose per square mile.... That's a lot of moose.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Even more so when you think of the number of wolves out there!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Unfortunately the moose don't multiply near as fast as the wolves.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Unfortunately the moose don't multiply near as fast as the wolves.


Its because the big bad wolf uses a calculator, and bullwinkle relies on rockys finger counting.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well at least their going to give them a helping hand this year!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hopefuly, yes they are.


----------

